# Is it Ok if I fall asleep EVERY listening?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I am on day 5 tonight, and except for day one, I have fallen asleep after Mike counts down every night.Is this all right? My only true private time is close to bedtime. TY, Joan__________used to be D, now primarily C


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, Joan..It is fine. Relisten to the introduction, and Mike does explain about what happens if you should fall asleep. AZ mom slept thru the entire program when she first did it, and at then end couldn't even tell you what Mike said..but had great results. Being in a relaxed state is the optimal choice, but falling asleep is just fine. Enjoy your restful slumber!!







Take care. Hope this helps a bit.------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2001)

HI Joan,No problems with the sleeping, you may find as you get further into the program you don't sleep as much. Some people do, some don't. Just enjoy it.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thank you both. I shall enjoy it!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I also slept through the entire program. It doesn't seem to have been a problem.







susan


----------

